# A Riddle - prize for the winner!



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My Ruger

My Ruger is high capacity, comfortable grip and is a bit large. 
It is black and has the Trademark Red bird emblazoned on it.
I carry it at work every day (for the last two years) and don’t clean it as often as I should.
It has yet to malfunction.

What Ruger do I have?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

SUPER BLACKHAWK!


Though I can't imagine how that red eagle got on it.

Bob Wright


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

p345


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's a Mini


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

One of the P90 series. I can't remember which one. I think they were the only other auto's with the Red Bird other than the P345 which I have.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I will post a photo of the Ruger tomorrow. If anyone guesses what it is prior to the post, I will mail them an UBERCOOL Galco Key ring and an NRA/ILA pin of a Colonial playing Maracas.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang, I have one of those UBERCOOL Galco key rings and have been hiding it in my pocket.

How should it be displayed so that I can be UBERCOOL also? 

:smt1099


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be the odd ball and say a .22


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't been around the Ruger series of guns too much but I hae seen a *Ruger Mark III .22 *that had the red eagle emblazoned on it. The ones I shot also went about a million rounds without cleaning and zero malfunctions!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It wouldn't happen to be a lunch box now would it :watching:

or a Briefcase????


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> It has yet to malfunction.


Hmmm......I thought I knew. But your last clue has me stumped.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I spent an hour or so on Google trying to figure it out.

It's time to show your hand Bill!

SOOOOOOOOOOO! What is it!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

22/45. Although why you have carried it for 730 days i don't know.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

OK. I hope you had fun guessing. GMASKE came closest and worked the hardest.

This lightweight Ruger gets me through the day every day.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Were would we be without our cup of Joe! Thanks Bill, it was fun!

Now go clean that nasty thing :anim_lol:


----------

